# First Post(hopefully)



## bandylegss (Oct 10, 2004)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Bandylegss,

Welcome aboard.









That has certainly worked. Nice Sinn, is it 1970s?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Welcome Bandylegs..

Here is mine, I love the Lemania 5100 movement.

Roger


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well done Paul can see it fine!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well done Paul,


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul (another one!)

And welcome to the forum from me. Nice looking Sinn









MIKE..


----------

